# Meta HT AM Erfahrungen



## MonkeyBar (20. Mai 2014)

Habe mir überlegt ein Hardtail im Bereich All Mountain/Trail aufzubauen. Bin dabei auf das Commencal Meta HT AM gestoßen. 
http://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12489258

Leider gibt es im Netz sehr wenige Erfahrungen/ Berichte/ Tests dazu. Kann jemand was dazu sagen oder empfehlen?


----------



## Aldar (26. Mai 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erfahrungen-ramones.607476/page-3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (7. Oktober 2014)

gibts hier eigentlich schon irgendwelche Erfahrungen bezüglich längerer Touren oder evtl mal nen besuch im Bikepark? 


Gesendet von iPhone 8 mit Tapatalk


----------

